# Angry Birds Ammo



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I saw a project in the custom slingshot forum by shawnr5 for a full scale Angry Birds Slingshot and that got me thinking of Angry Birds Slingshot Ammo. Try as I might I couldnt find anything suitable for sale for ammo of this sort. So what did I do ? Well I found an article online similar to what I wanted and adapted it to fit my needs. I will ad the instructions as an atachment for Everyone to make their own. I used the original pics from the article because my camera was left over at a friends house but I plan on updating the tutorial with good clear pics as soon as possible. The instructions cover what I did differently to achieve my results and should be clear enough for everyone to follow. Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

HAH! I love it!


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I plan on making slingshots with sets of Angry Birds with hex nut centers and packaging them together to sell at a local Flea Market. I will also sell additional Angry Bird slingshot ammo seperately. I think they will sell Quite nicely. What do you think ?

Tommy ( Wild Willy) Williams



NightKnight said:


> HAH! I love it!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, i think they could sell!


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for your encouragement. I am not sure how much I will charge yet for the whole sets or the slingshot ammo but I was planning on a simple board cut slingshot with single band Thera Baand Gold and one of each Angry Bird characters to include the pigs. How much do yo think I should sell them for if you don't mind me asking?



NightKnight said:


> Yeah, i think they could sell!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

My wife says "Adorable!"


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I think tubes would be better cos you dont need speed and they are more reliable


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Tell her thank you for me!



Chugosh said:


> My wife says "Adorable!"


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Right now The only band material that I have is Thera Band Gold but I will take your advice into consideration in the future when I plan on ordering new band materials. I am almost ready to start making my slingshots so i will have to seel some to make a profit in order to buy new materials. I think that the angry birds models will be the ones I make first though because I think they will sell the fastest.



Gwilym said:


> I think tubes would be better cos you dont need speed and they are more reliable


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

This is so cool.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you radray! I get paid tomorrow so you know I will be going to the craft store to get colored yarns and other supplies enough to make a ton of them. I hope you were able to understand the tutorial enough to make some yourself. I will be using different size hex nuts in the center of the ones i make and removing the washers after the yarn is cut and hex nuts fastened securly in the center for weight. I will be using different size hex nuts to make different sized characters. I know I will have a lot of fun with them myself.



radray said:


> This is so cool.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Well its getting late and I am going to bed. I got my camera back from my friends house today so I will post some pics of the Angry bird ammo stepp by step tomorrow sometime if i can. I will be pretty busy but hopefully i will get around to it. I also want to build a ball trap for shooting and i have a good idea how i am going to construct it from some pipe and junk from my storage shed.good night everyone and good shooting.



wildwilly said:


> I saw a project in the custom slingshot forum by shawnr5 for a full scale Angry Birds Slingshot and that got me thinking of Angry Birds Slingshot Ammo. Try as I might I couldnt find anything suitable for sale for ammo of this sort. So what did I do ? Well I found an article online similar to what I wanted and adapted it to fit my needs. I will ad the instructions as an atachment for Everyone to make their own. I used the original pics from the article because my camera was left over at a friends house but I plan on updating the tutorial with good clear pics as soon as possible. The instructions cover what I did differently to achieve my results and should be clear enough for everyone to follow. Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, I can ask my kids to make them


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

That is my thoughts exactly I am going to make some and show my kids who are 8 and 9 how to make them for me because i need a lot of them made up. I plan on making all kinds of characters not just birds. Cows chickens deer turkeys rabbits horses and so on. I am going to make sets of them to go with slingshots i am making to sell at a local Flea Market.



e~shot said:


> Wow, I can ask my kids to make them


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I just got back from Wallmart and spent a lot of money on yarn stain and polyurethane plus i god some nuts and washers and googly eyes and felt. now to begin the madness of making all the animals and a bunch of slingshots to go with them. I also picked up a 10 foot Red Oak 1x6 to make the slingshots out of. i will be busy for days, if i had any hair I would probably pull it all out . I guess it's a good thing i am bald.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

OK I made a couple of them today but i thing i need a bigger nut in the center I was usin 1/4 inch nuts but they dont go to far. I know the fuzzy yarn is givving the ammo wind resistance so i will compensate by adding a heavier nut I will play around with it some more tomorrow but i think a 1/2 inch or 9/16 inch nut will do the trick. I will keep everyone posted of my results. I want them to go at least 30 feet and still have a little power left over to knock stuff down. I am using a paper template to make the first wraps of yarn around with a hole large enough to squeeze the nut in for wrapping the second layer around. i am also playing around with a good way to secure the nut in place.after the first wrapping. I think i will put a bead of hot glue around both sides of the outside of the nut after i put it in the center hole. this should add a little more weight also. After i get a good quick way to do theese i will update the instructions for everyone. If you guys have already found a better way let me know lol.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

MAKE ANGRY BIRDS SLINGSHOT AMMO

I've joined the Angry Birds craze. These little birds are everywhere, but wecan't seem to get enough. Today I will show you how to craft little angry birdyarn pom poms, crashing down our tower of greedy little pigs.



*Supplies for Angry Bird Poms:*


Yarn of Different Colors For The Different Birds
Metal plastic canvas needle.
Washers I used 5/8" because the 3/8" hex nuts would fit inside with a little room to spare.
Colored Felt Pieces
Craft Glue or Hot Glue
3/8" Hex Nuts
Wiggly Eyes
Paper or Plastic Cups for Stacking
Slingshot preferably with wide forks because the ammo is kind of large.

*Instructions to make thepom-pom:*


1. Create your mini pom poms with your yarn. There are a lot of ways tomake these, but I made mine like this. Gather together you two 5/8" washers and your 3/8" nut. Measure out aboutfour double arm lengths of yarn and cut from yarn ball. I melted the ends andflattened them to make it easier to thread the plastic canvas needle. Threadthe needle and even out the ends with the needle centered. You can tie theloose ends if you want to but it is not necessary. Place the ends in betweenthe washers and start wrapping the yarn around the washers keeping them tighttogether.
Once you get one complete round wound around the washers insert the nut intothe center and hot glue in place on both sides. Now continue wrapping until youcompletely fill the center. If you run out of yarn before you finish wrapping,you can tie on a new piece and keep going.
* Using a yarn needle with a rounded point will make this process easier. Themore yarn that you add, the fluffier your pom-pom will be. You can also trywrapping with more than one strand of yarn at a time to make the process gofaster.





2: Once you finish wrapping yourcircle with yarn completely, put a small dab of hot glue in the center and cutthe ends off of the yarn even with the washers. Then cut the yarn around theperimeter of the circle. 



3: Separate the washers at theinside of the pom-pom. Pass a string of yarn between them and tie a tight knotseveral times at the center of the pom-pom.





4: Remove the washers by slidingthem off and pulling them out of the pom-pom.





Ready! Now you can add eyes,antennas, ears and other accessories to make your Angry Bird or other creatures.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a better version with pics but it is to big to upload and i didnt save the old version, pm me with your email and i will email it to you. if any one has the old version can you please send it to my email at [email protected] yahoo.com so I can repost them


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

OK i figured out I had to compress the pictures in the document to make it able to fit on here. I also grouped some of the pics into one pic to save space. Have fun and enjoy making them. Oh I almost forgot use a slingshot with wide and tall forks or you will get fork hits.


----------

